# Straight wavy or curly girly?



## Willow596 (Jun 5, 2014)

My lovely little bundle of fun is 20 weeks old on Thursday. Mostly she's wavy, but has quite well defined curls when she gets wet. I'm wondering what age is it that you will truly know what coat your CP will end up with? ThAnks in advance! K xxx 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Texturewise I pretty much knew by a year. Both of my older ones started their adult coat around ten months. That's when the matts come to stay.
Color is a different story.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Willow596 (Jun 5, 2014)

Eek, not looking forward to matts! She's got such a fine coat at the moment, and her face is definitely cocker, but her nose, especially just under her eyes is starting to grow and looks like it might get curly! My hubster is hoping she will stay more straight, whereas I really want a curly girly for sure!! Thanks!!! K xxx 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady started to curl up around 6 months...and then kept getting curlier! lol. 6 months is when the matts hit for us with her


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Can we have some photos of Isabella? We could compare her to Cricket 
A few photos to establish a time line of curl development?!!


----------



## Willow596 (Jun 5, 2014)

These are from 5 weeks up to 18/19 weeks!!! What do you think?? K xxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm placing my money on shaggy curly not poodle curly like my Rufus.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Willow596 said:


> View attachment 58210
> View attachment 58218
> View attachment 58226
> View attachment 58234
> ...


Look how much she's changed! Isn't she a beauty  I agree with Fairlie, perhaps not a madly curly girlie - a compromise for you and hubster


----------



## Willow596 (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks, I guess only time will tell, you're probably right though! And yes it will be a compromise😊 K xxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think she is gorgeous - I love the wavy look - is her coat quite water repellent too? Kiki's curls get sodden and takes ages and ages to dry - Dot's coat which is a lot less curly dries more easily and is much easier to comb....


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She is a little beauty. I think a lovely wavy coat too, but they do tend to get a bit coarser around the 10 month mark. We shall see


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willow596 said:


> View attachment 58210
> View attachment 58218
> View attachment 58226
> View attachment 58234
> ...


Ozzy was pretty straight. I thought he was going to be a smoothie. he is now 8 months. his coat is wavy and thin. no adult coat yet, but he had gotten some mustache just nit as much as my others. this isn't bad because I never have to cut his face! I attached four months and now.









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow one of those pics could have passed for Cricket!! I think she will end up shaggy
...I'm not convinced cricket will

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Willow596 (Jun 5, 2014)

Ahhh, Ozzy is gorgeous!! What a cutie pie😍


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willow596 (Jun 5, 2014)

Can I see a couple of photos of cricket please!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App 
🐾🐾🐾Then and now pictures from everyone would be helpful!! Thanks in advance🐾🐾🐾


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Cricket is just 16 weeks old...so I'm not sure what she will look like yet...if you search then and now...you will fund a thread where lots of us posted puppy then adult pics. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willow596 (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh my goodness, I can see what you mean about cricket and Issy looking so alike! They could be sisters! What a little gorge she is!! Thanks, will look up the then and now thread! 


😘 Kirsty xxx


----------

